# Taking screen shots/screen captures on Fire (COMBINED)



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

Good morning from northeast USA!

Anyone know of a way to take a screenshot of the Fire? TIA


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It would be handy, wouldn't it? I've been taking pictures with my iPod Touch....

I did find this:
http://reviewhorizon.com/2011/11/how-to-take-screenshots-with-kindle-fire/
but it's far more advanced than I want to mess with....using my i'Touch is easier. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm sorry Betsy, but using an Apple product to take pictures of an Amazon product is Just. Not. Done.   

I am appalled!




(I admit that I never fully figured out screenshots on the eInk Kindles.  )


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

Taking screenshots on Android devices is generally an enormous pain. Screenshot apps usually don't work unless you first root the device, which is often complicated and frequently difficult for non-technical users to do.

I prefer Android to iOS, but I'll say this for Apple - it is extremely easy to take a screenshot on an iOS device. You just hold the home and power buttons simultaneously, and a screenshot gets saved to the Pictures folder.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm sorry Betsy, but using an Apple product to take pictures of an Amazon product is Just. Not. Done.


My devices are in a mixed marriage.  I can't wait to see the hybrid children they produce....


Betsy


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

LOL my devices are a mixed marriage too, thanks for the laugh you guys!


----------



## OutdoorWriter (Mar 4, 2011)

Does anyone know how to take screen shots on the Fire?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OutdoorWriter,

the short answer is there is no easy way; I'm going to merge this with the existing thread on this topic...you can read the early answers which have more detail.

Betsy

_beatcha to it.  _


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

UPDATE: I just checked Amazon app store and Screenshot It is there, but appears not to be compatible with Fire.  

There is an app called Screenshot It that does not require root and is a simple one click action. I have not tried it on Fire so do not know if it would work or not.

But it works beautifully on my Droid Bionic.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the info Carol!

If anyone gets an app onto a Fire that works, demo it for us!  

Betsy


----------

